# Koolie into the twenties...



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's the current list for fish caught by me on koolies...

Summer Whiting
Bream
Dusky Flathead
Estuary Cod
Mulloway
Snapper
Tailor
Eagle Ray
Thread-fin Salmon
Moses Perch
Flag-tail Flathead
School Mackerel
Yellow-tail Pike
Papuan Trevally
Catfish
Grinner
Big-eye Trevally
Squid
Bonito (Watson's Leaping)
Tarpon
Sole

That is one helluva lure!

Jimbo


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

My first fish out of a yak was caught on a koolie


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> Wasn't there a turtle or ten in that list somewhere also Beekeeper


Three species at least, Green, Loggerhead, and I can't remember what the third was.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

dru said:


> Marty75 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there a turtle or ten in that list somewhere also Beekeeper
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of my turtle catches were made with soft plastics, I'll have you two smarty-arses know... and I've only retrieved one of them from said turtles, because it was such a little baby one. (the first one I've felt sorry for)

Snap-back and Zman flat-tails, both in the electric chicken colour work vvvveeeerrrryyyy well... they love 'em! (info for any of you with ambitions to take the title from me) please!.

Yours insincerely, Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

CAV said:


> Add mangrove jack, spotted mackerel, Spanish mackerel to the list too, I've caught those 3 on koolies before too.


Cav... was that the Sebile Koolie Minnow 76 LL Long Lip Floating in Rainbow colours? That's the one in question.



krustayshen said:


> I am surprised that Grunter Bream has not made the list. Oh and BTW the most common catch should be on top of which I would assume to be Grinner ;-)


My list smartbum... I make the rules! ;-) Grunter haven't come to the party yet... they seem to like the Zman and Snapback softies... all except the biggest one which took, of all things, a metal slug meant for schoolie macs. Where you been, Greg? haven't seen you for ages! My radio's still on the blink so can't converse on the water unless up front and personal!



Nikko said:


> My first fish out of a yak was caught on a koolie


Nikko... I bet it was a flattie!??



salticrak said:


> Sebille lures look the goods for sure, but sadly for me the have not lived up to the hype.


Different strokes for different blokes, Salti... I've heard from another source that the huge ones that are supposed to dive to 30+ feet, just don't (as you say) live up to the hype. Apparently they keep popping back to the surface... but that's only hearsay to me... I haven't experienced it myself.

I tell a lie... I tried a larger one (than my usual size) just recently and it didn't perform well at all, so put it away and used the ol' faithful one and got back into fish.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Srry Jimbo, my first fish was a bream on a greedy guts, but the koolie did catch a flatty. Ml 102


----------

